

Ask HN: Help improve and monetize a (charitable) site for Movember - latentflip

Last year myself and fellow hackernewser hassy built http://moustachewars.com as a bit of fun for movember.<p>We only got it live on the 19th of the month, but by the end had received about 22k page views. We have just kicked the server into action again for this year and we'd like to make it even better.<p>Does anybody have any ideas how we can:
- Improve the game so that it is more fun. Certainly some of the charm of Facemash is lost when you don't know most of the people.
- Potentially monetize it to help raise money for the movember cause.<p>Incidentally if anybody wishes to take part, just tweet a photo of yourself using twitpic, and add a #movember hash-tag, and it'll show up. Your profile can then be found at http://moustachewars.com/mofile/&#60;twitter_handle&#62;<p>Thanks!
======
noahc
Error:

Traceback (most recent call last): File
"/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/ext/webapp/__init__.py",
line 513, in __call__ handler.post( _groups) File
"/base/data/home/apps/moustachewars/2.345943956888778510/main.py", line 126,
in post winner.elo_score = Rwinner + Kelo_ (1-Ewinner) File
"/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/ext/db/__init__.py",
line 542, in __set__ value = self.validate(value) File
"/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/ext/db/__init__.py",
line 2804, in validate % (self.name, type(value).__name__)) BadValueError:
Property elo_score must be an int or long, not a float

~~~
latentflip
Ouch, thanks for that. Fixed.

------
raquo
Hi! The <http://movember.com/> website looks... um... old and somewhat
abandoned to me. <http://us.movember.com/> is way better. Is the content
really different from say <http://ca.movember.com/>? The slideshow seems the
same at least. You should make the landing page somehow more modern/cheerful,
or just skip it altogether.

~~~
latentflip
We are not officially affiliated with movember.com we just like the cause.

------
pufuwozu
The "top" and "bottom" pages list photos that aren't statistically
significant. It'd probably be best to put a threshold on those pages just to
stop showing photos with only a single rating.

